# FS: S2 DirecTV TiVo and extra drive



## SMS1 (Sep 25, 2003)

After almost a decade with DirecTV TiVos, I finally moved on to the Genie. I have my last working S2 DTivo listed on eBay. Since I cannot post links, search on eBay item number 331037152859.

This is a Samsung S4040R that I upgraded with an 80 GB drive. I'm also including a 40 GB drive (pulled from another one of my DTivos with bad tuners) to use as a spare. Both drives have 6.4a and are Zippered. Ethernet adapter included too. I also replaced the bad power supply capacitors. I'm hoping someone will give it a good home - other than having to fix the power supply it has served me well.


----------



## SMS1 (Sep 25, 2003)

Making another attempt to sell my last S2 DTiVo. Check it out at www(dot)ebay(dot)com/itm/-/331068498202

You can PM me if there are any questions. Thanks.


----------

